# FEB/MAR 2WW ~ TTC Naturally



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME EVERYONE 

I'm going to start a new list so let me know where you are at and i will try and keep up to date!!

*Jenny* 28 Feb
debbycuk 2 Mar
Kamac80
honeybun16
Shaz W
Caddy
Meerkat
*katie*
nats210
Jacki22
nikkiank
shouldwood
angiett

Loads and loads of luck, babydust and positive vibes......

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Lizzy
I'm on day 3 of my cycle now - just doseing up on painkillers and waiting for the witch to disapear.
ho hum. I'll be next testing around 2nd/3rd March

Hope everyone else is ok

Debs


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Debs.....good luck for this cycle hun, everything crossed for you 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

..... why did I do it?

After 9 failed tx, now on first "natural" cycle (all over again!!) using prednisolone and aspirin.  Period due Sunday - today is 4 days before so tested with 1st response ......negative.

Absolutely gutted.  Especially since I made DH have sex with me EVERY night this cycle.  

Why ..... oh why is it NEVER my turn??

Sorry for this "me" "me" "me" post.
Gill x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Gill  Naughty you testing early.
It isn't over til the fat witch arrives! 
Take it easy on yourself.

BTW first response kept giving me BFN's even when I was pregnant - i swore I would never use them again.

Debs


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Gill ((((hugs)))) gonna keep everything crossed for you hun


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Is no one else on their 2ww?


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Debs

Just a quickie to let you know that I had a   but unfortunatly it looks like I have had an early miscarriage.... so I will be back with you all very soon until I can sort out DE in Spain.

Sending you loads of   

love Nikki   
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Oh Nikki I'm so very very sorry to hear that.  
I hope you are ok hun and if you ever want to talk please feel free to pm me.
Take care of yourself   
Debs


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks Debs

May do in the week.... we feel a bit funny at the moment.  We were so excited last week and so now we feel really upset and empty at the moment.  I had a miscarriage this time last year too but at 9 weeks.  I'm 41 and my egg quality isn't too good which is probably why this happened.  

Thanks for the  
speak soon......... nikki xxxxx


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Nikki

Just wanted to say my heart goes out to  you.  Funnily enough, I had a m/c exactly this time last year too.  Not nice.

Look after yourself.  A day at a time.  Dont look forward, dont look back.  

HUG
Gill xooo


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Debs,

I hope you dont mind me butting into your thread. I just read your signature that says you had tx at the woking nuffield. I have just had an icsi cycle with them and am on 2ww. I wondered how you found the clinic? I have found it really hard to ask questions as our appointments seems so rushed.  I had my previous IUI's at a another clinic and found that experience quite different. 

Lucy


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Lucy

I'm still waiting to start IVF there, but there is a thread for people who are currently recieveing TX at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41395.220.html - It might be more worthwhile posting there.

Sorry I couldn't be more help 

Debs


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

We slipped to page two! 

Where is everyone??


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Anyone wating for an "au natural" result using aspirin/steroids?

This was my first cycle trying naturally with immune therapy - BFN - AGAIN!!! Gutted.

Thanks girls,
Gill xo


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Gill
I'm only on super strength folic acid so i can't help you I'm afraid.

its eerily quiet on here


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello girls

Just popping on to say hi.... seeing as you thought it a little quiet.    Even though I don't belong on the 2ww thread right now.

Thank you for your lovely   the other day.

Just to let you know that my consultation has come through for Spain at the end of March   .

We are still feeling a bit rough here ..... I know it will take a little while to get over the curve ball but I shall be focusing on my next step as much as I can and try not to dwell too much.   

lots of    to you 2 week waiters.
nikki xxxxxxxxxxxxx
ps... does anyone know how looby got on at her op??  I have been thinking of her so much


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Strictly speaking I'm not on a 2ww at the mo either but what the hell 

Glad to hear you have something positive to look forward to Nikki  
its hard but we keep ploughing on.

Debs


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

I knew we'd get our own special thread in the end...      I guess it's called hyjacking!  

When do you start your IVF (or have I got you mixed up with someone else.... sorry ... the sadness of old age!  )
nx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I must be really old then 

Not til may/june. Our appointment at Woking is the end of April so a little au nateaural time let yet.


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Well.... the 30's are the new 40's so that makes me in my early 30's!!!!  and it make you just a teenager.......   

I'm sure once spring gets in the air the time will fly by to your appointment.  

We will just have to make sure we have lots of   with our Dh's to pass the time!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Meerkat...     

How do you get the ticker thingy's under the signature?  and where do you get them from   

Have wanted to ask someone for AGES!! 

Thank you for the  
love Nikki xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Meerkat. I've got a good vibe about going to woking -   or what 
CERAM looks and sounds good though from what I've heard. 

Nikki - click on someone elses ticker and that takes you to a site where you can choose your own step by step. Then you just cut and paste the code (that is given to you) into your profile. (think that makes sense)


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hooray..... did it!!


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Well hello everyone,

I am preparing to enter another  tomorrow. Been up to a lot of  but DH is having a bit of a problem keeping up (sorry if  )  

I am so hoping that it is my month. Had a month off and feeling a little confident. But i know that it just makes it worst when  arrive.

I am really hoping this month as i am due for  on the 28th which is two days after my birthday so i am hoping that i get a late birthday present.

Well how is everyone today? 

Hoping that everyone gets a  this month,

Lots of         

Jenny


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Gill ~ i'm really so sorry....i can only wish you all the luck in the world hun 

Welcome Jenny, good to have you here.....hope you get that pressie 

Hope you are all ok,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

my Af came on fri so thats me for another month


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Shouldwood.

  

Sorry af has arrived.  Sending you lots of love
Nikki xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Well Done Nikki 

Shouldwood  So sorry the nasty witch arrived.

Jenny  for you!

Nothing much to report here except for the the first time in nearly 8 years I got a valentines day card from dh  <falling off chair in suprise> 
Luckily I'd got him one as well - who says romance is dead (or in our case just over the hill!) 

 to anyone I've missed!

Debs


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Debs

You always talk like you are ancient!!!      It says on your signature that you are 28!!!      You young little whippersnapper you!!     Or is that a porky pie and you are older than you are letting on!   

I feel pants this morning....      I am finding the mornings really rough.  I had to send a sample off to the clinic again this morning so they can confirm what we already know and then I can stop taking the pessaries tomorrow and have a proper bleed!

 Nikki xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sending you some hugs Nikki, here's me moaning on about testing early and getting -ve when poor you has been thru so much   

I am 38 by the way and I dont know what state my eggs are in!!  

I hope you feel better soon and have success with your next treatment, you have been great on the iui board, thanks hun xxxxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

We've just been together for over 10 years and been through a lot in that time. I guess I just feel old in my head 

 Nikki - Hope that you get the response you want so you can start healing properly soon.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sorry Nikki posted that on wrong board!!! 
xxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥ (Nov 14, 2005)

Happy Valentine's everyone!  

Still waiting for my card(s) to arrive - Royal Mail must be making special delivery    

Sorry you're feeling pants today Nikki  



Meerkat x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Bloomin posties - always late with cards


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the support girls.

Postie has just arrived here..... but mine was tucked under my pillow..... maybe by the Valentine Fairy!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

is that Santas part time 2nd job?


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmm..... I will have to ask??  Bit big to be a fairy though!!     Mind you still could keep his red suit on!!  

I have to go to work now!!!!    

Catch you all later my lovelies!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi there i just came across this thread - wondered if i could join and what the thread is actually about! Im being a little bit  

Me and hubby are ttc naturally - i guess i have my 2ww around 2 weeks before AF is due?!!

Thanks

Kate xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome Kate

This thread is for all those ttc without assisted treatment and are on the 2ww..... so please join!      

However there are some on this thread (like me  ) who used to be on it before other treatments and just can't leave their pals behind so gate crash!!     Anyway.... I will be back on next month.

There is another thread on the 'Inbetween Treatment' section called ttc Naturally with Fertillity Issues so when you are not on the 2ww you can join us all on there too.

Sending you lots of   
Nikki xxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Kate

We are all TTC naturally in between (or waiting for) treatment, so I guess you are in the right place 

Deb


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi and thanks deb and nikki - i have joined that other thread as well so yes i will post on here when im on 2ww - which wont be for 2 weeks as im currently on AF!!

Kate xx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

I think I might need to join you guys again,  probably on 2ww but as it's first time after M/C not sure,

To be honest, kind of looking for people who are trying and therefore going through the same sort of thing as me,

( is there a time scale on how long you can stay in here?)


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Be here as long as you need Honeybun


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Kate and Honeybun 

Hope everyone's ok over here......love and luck to you all 

By the way....whats a valentine card?  

Lizyz xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Lizzy - its what guilty or soppy Dh's send out


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

debbycuk said:


> Lizzy - its what guilty or soppy Dh's send out


but most of them forget so does that make them honest and non-soppy, or just lazy and forgetful


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

ermmmmm 

not sure


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

who needs a card any way,  i can think of a much better pressie we could all get this february !!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

i didnt get a card from my hubby either so dont worry!!!!

Kate xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Girls

Here I am again, the 2ww seems to come round so fast. 

Feeling very boated all ready this month, hope it's a good sign   Like to dream.

How is everyone doing?

Shaz xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Shaz got my fingers and toes crossed and the cats paws are firmly crossed for you too sweetie


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

I think we may have missed our chance this month,  it is so difficult when Temp charting as you only know it was time rather than it will be time


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Honeybun

When is your test day?

Shaz xxx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

not sure shaz,  as this will be my first AF since the miscarrige,  so I really only have the temps to go on but they have been raised for two days now and I think that sunday night was too far away for there to even be the smallest posibilty of getting a good result,

What do you think

Sunday Night  
Monday  Low temp
Tuesday low temp
Wednesday high temp
Thursday high temp,


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

well I think I'm now on 2ww as loads of ewcm last night and great rumpy pumpy tomatch  

Here goes nothing


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Debby


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi there!
I am new to posting, but not new to ttc as you can see! 
I just wondered if I could join this thread as my DH and I are ttc naturally after a lap in Nov 2005. We ahve been advised to try for six months and see what happens. (Not much, if our luck in the past is anything to go by! 
Anyway, positive vibes and all that, I am currently 6dpo and am just praying for some luck. Trying to do all the right things as usual, but terrified re return of endo.
Wish there was some way of just looking in your own tummy to see what was going on!
Good luck to everyone else this month. It's heartening to see some of the miracle stories.  
Love Caddy


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Morning all!  Just popping in to say hi.  I think I'm about 6dpo today if my positive opk is anything to go by.  However since the initial temp rise my poxy temps have competely flat-lined so I've no idea what my body is doing.

Anyhoo....got some early hpt's arriving froom the internet to work today so I should get them on Monday.  I'm such an addict, I really MUST get a grip on the hpt usage!!  

Lots and lots  of   and     to you all...hoping we see some more bfp's v soon,
Katie xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi girls

Welcome to Caddy  .

So pleased it is the weekend, we are having a nice quite one   

Katie - we do not have HPT in doors, in the early days I went through so many, I would test every month, it cost loads so my DH said 'NO MORE'.  Mind you I was late at Christmas by 9 days so I went and got a wee stick, used one so I still have one sitting in the bathroom cupboard, I am sure it was calling me last month and it will do the same this month   

Sending you all lots of     and    

Lots of love Shaz xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi caddy and welcome to the thread - i will be on here in next weekend ready for the 2ww!!

Kate xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone.

just popping in to say  and send out some 
Just slobbing at home this weekend - great 

TTFN
Debs


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there ~ hope everyone's doing ok over here 

Love, luck and babydust to to you all   

Lizzy xxx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

morning guys,

just popped into say hello,

Baby dust to everyone


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for such a warm welcome! 
Really hope everything works out for you, Meerkat. It seems such a long time the 2ww. But if not you have Spain to look forward to. Lots of people seem to have luck in Spain and you surely do deserve it.
Feel very bloated today. Not sure why really. Will try some peppermint tea and see if that helps.
Hope everyone is having a nice relaxing weekend. (I really have the urge to be sipping a nice glass of wine by a log fire in a country pub - but will have to make do with going to the pictures instead!)

Love Caddy


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello
I'm on day 3 (had my IUI on Friday 17th).  It's my first time with any kind of fertility treatment and I had IUI. Here's hoping. Good luck to everyone!
Jxxx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

welcome to all the newbies,

Quick question guys,  if I make it through to the beginning of next week and my temp does not drop, if i then test could a + still be from the hormones from the M/C or will i be newly pregnant?

D&C was done on 31/01/06


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Honeybun,

If you had a d&c and they removed everything and you have had a negative test inbetween, then you should be able to trust a +ve from next week.

I know its really hard for you right now but try not to put too much pressure on yourself to rush back. It takes very little time to be ready physically (for most people), but your emotions will take a lot longer to heal (well, find your new normal). 

If ever you want to chat please do feel free to contact me.

Hello  to everyone else.

Take care
Debs


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi

This is my first month on clomid 150mg which i am a bit dubious about working but wanted to ask a quick question.

My temps have risen & I saw a good LH surge & comp states ovulation on Friday but today my temp dipped slightly has anyone else had this?
My temps are
weds 36.09
thurs 36.22
Fri  36.24
Sat 36.47
Sun  36.52
Mon  36.43

Sat & Sun were taken later than my usual 7.30am.  worried this might show it's over before I have even started just wanted some hope.
Nats


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Nats

Don't worry about the odd one off slight temp dip!    Lots of things can effect temps... ie cold weather etc  (and it's really cold here this morning).  Weather effects mine a lot!  Taking temps at a different time can also make a little difference.  See how they go over the next couple of days.  You definately look like you have a temp shift there.  Even 36.43 is 0.2 deg higher than your pre ov temps.

Try not to worry too much... you will need to see how they progress over a few days to make any concrete conclusions.

Lots of   to you... Keep     

love Nikki xxxx


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks Nikki appreciate your reply.
Nats


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

morning guys,  how we all doing today??


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello everyone sending out lots of                   

Well i am a bit confused with this cycle. I feel completely different. Strangely happy and settled. I have never felt like this before in . Usually i would be going   but i am not. I have very very strong ov pains and did the all important  at the right time. The last couple of days have been virtually symptom free. except for some odd little period type cramps yesterday but it was very mild and only lasted a couple of minutes. I have also noticed i have had lots of trouble getting off to sleep and usually waking up in the night sweating even with the window open  . That is strange for me as i am naturally a cold person. I am so hoping thing are happening inside my tummy and 28th i will get a .

Hope everyone else is OK.

Jenny


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Well I am really confused now, my temp dipped again this morning to 36.23 & my chart has changed and is not detecting any ovulation by day 18 (normally 14 - 16).

Can clomid increase your cycle length if so by how much?
Nats


----------



## Jacki22 (Sep 16, 2004)

This is my first month using a fertility monitor and charting my temp. Ive had 2 peak days cd14 and cd 15 and a positive opk cd 14. However my temp chart has not detected ovulation yet. How soon after a peak should ovulation occur?

We are still   every other day until my temp chart detects the big O.

Good luck everyone


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

sorry cant help on the peaking, but i know that once your temp has risen you have already ovulated,


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Really need to find a way to stop getting my hopes up,

Don't think I can go through months of this!!!!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

I know what you mean, Honeybun.
One would have thought after five years that I would take the 2WW in my stride, but I think the opposite is true. It gets worse.
I want the 2ww to be over, but don't want it over to discover a BFN (if that makes any sense). It just lasts an eternity!

Hang in there! 

Love Caddy x


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Caddy said:


> I know what you mean, Honeybun.
> One would have thought after five years that I would take the 2WW in my stride, but I think the opposite is true. It gets worse.
> I want the 2ww to be over, but don't want it over to discover a BFN (if that makes any sense). It just lasts an eternity!
> 
> ...


that so makes sense, I like the idea that i might be pregnant again so i don't want to know one way or another but the not knowing is killing me.

2 weeks is a hell of a long time


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well I may have to camp out on here for a couple of weeks again..    As some of you know I have just had an early m/c at about 5 weeks... however as they kept me on the cyclogest until they were sure and I was spotting/bleeding for a couple of weeks I have no idea where in the cycle I am.  Have had ov pains over the last couple of days and just thought I would do an opk to see what if anything was going on and I have just had a strong bright blue surge line come up.....    

This I find nothing if not bizarre as I didn't think my body would get back to norm and ovulate so quickly..... 

Anyway need to look for the temp increases yet to confirm it has happened. 

Lots of     to any of you struggling on the 2ww.... it seems like an eternity doesn't it??

  


Nikki xxxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nikki. Hope you body is not playing up too much.

Well only 10 days til af arrives (nothing like +ve thinking and this is nothing like it!)

I'm having a rubbish day today. Everything is irritating and designed to cause me to loose my rag, so I'm in a foul mood. Heaven help the next person who walks into my office and say "deeeeeeb... can I xxxxxx" or "Have you xxxx" 

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Evil Deb


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Evening girls

Been busy on here today  

Well I am sure my AF is on her way, I am having the 'normal' feelings I get each month  

Had a lovely day today, had a days holiday and spent it with my sister, had a little   but also   

Baby dust to you all

Shaz xxx


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Well hellllloooooooooooooooo all!  

I'm 8 dpo today and just for a change not even sure if I ovulated ( did get a nice postive opk but no clear temp rise).  We did plenty of   just in case and now just sitting back and enjoying the wait..... 

2ww mania set in oooh, about 8 days ago, and I have already wee'd on 3 sticks, all of which of course have been bfn's.  

Trying my best not to test again but now I'm not smoking I need another habit to feed!!

Hope you're all hanging in there, I'll go & have a read now and catch up on what you've all been up to.

Love and  , Katie xx


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Jacki, just read your message and wanted to let you know that apparantly you ovulate within about 48hrs after your positive opk.

I have ov'd the same day on some cycles, and this time if I did ov it wasn't til about 24hrs later.  Sorry, bit muddly innit!   x


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

this 2ww seems so long,  I wish it was all over and AF was here so that I could start to focus upon the next cycle,

We have so little chance of getting it this month that this is now just becoming torture.

Want to try and stay positive,  ok well I'm positive it's going to be BFN this month,  

want to hold on to that little tiny bit of hope,  I keep looking for anything which might say,  yes you definately have a chance this month,  but for every positive thing I find I also find a negative!!!!!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmmmmm think everyone is losing their mables on this thread.....   

Especially   Deb..... hope your day is better and the real   comes back today!!    

Sorry Honeybun you are finding the 2ww tough... it is a horrid time ..... anyway I am sending you lots of     and    

    to everyone!  

Well I must finish eating my burnt porridge (yum I hear you all say).... I spend so much time reading all the messages in the morning that I always burn my breakfast!   

lots of   to all.
Nikki xxxx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks for the thoughts Nikkiank,

I don't think I've ever had such a tought 2ww before,  i really don't remember being this worked up about one cycle which we struggled on dates in ,

I just want it to be over one way or another now,  

sorry,  really struggling today full stop!!!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Honeybun

  

I know you have had a recent m/c just like me so this cycle will be a toughie for you.

Sending lots of      and    

nikki xxxx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

not sure what i would do without you guys,  

probably go   

but then i think I'm already there,


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Evening all!

Waaaaa, I'm one of those loosing my marbles....I've just realised I've introduced myself twice during this 2ww...... 

Certainly feels like a long 2ww this time round.  

Big   to Honeybun & Nikki, hope you're holding up.  

Hope the burnt porridge was, um, tasty Nikki!!    I normally end up with burnt tea coz when I get in from work I start the tea off & jump on the 'puter to have a read.

Deb, hope the irritability is a bit better.  I've been pretty snappy the last few days ~ although lack of sleep due to df's snoring is probably more to blame than anything exciting.  Anyone know any magic cures??

Love to y'all, Katie x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I know one really good cure Katie 

Take one pillow. 
Hold firmly with one hand on each end. 
Hover pillow over sleeping Dh's head then move quickly downwards.
Keep pressing downwards until noise stops.
This results in two outcomes;
1) DH is dead so won't snore
2) Dh is alive and is so scared he won't ever sleep near you again, hence snoring no longer becomes an issue  

   Only kidding (honest!)

I'm looking forward to restarting the counselling again on Friday - i really am losing it this week. Work is horrid  and I'm just feeling so frustrated about everything - hence the short temper.

Hope everyone else is doing OK today. We definately need some more Natural BFPS 

TTFN
Deb


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

DEB!!!!!                     

Sending many hugs    

love Nikki


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

morning everyone,

so we made it through another day,  god this 2ww is going extremely slowly,

how is everyone doing today


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Snowing here guys....      just off to burn my porridge again    You are all welcome to come and try some.... especially you Katie!!!    

Good morning.... honeybun...  ... I think we should give ourselves a treat today to cope with the   and the pants weather..... any suggestions....  

Well my temp has lifted this morning after my pos opk's over the last couple of days... so maybe just maybe there is an eggy there!!     Will know more tomorrow I think.

hmmm..... hungry now.  
chat soon. 
 Nikki xxx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

I think we all deserve a treat today,  unfortunately my work has decided that i must travel into london today alone in a car with a woman who is not only 5 months pregnant but also one of the most inconsiderate people you have ever met!!!!

I already know that today is not my day,  i'll be lucky to make it through to tonight and then I'm all alone tonight as DP is out and about with his brother,


So I have decided that with everything that being trown at me today I am just going to grin and bear it!!!!!!!!

maybe we could have a treat tomorrow?


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh Honeybun..... what a horrid day.....  ok... treats tomorrow      You don't have to be nice to the lady in the car though!!  

Although I might make myself a milky (decaf) coffee .... splash about in it a bit so it looks frothy and make some noises like a big posh machine and pretend its a latte!!!!    

..... sounds about as good as my porridge....   

................. can you smell.... BURNING??


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

right off now see you all later,  nikkiank,  enjoy your burnt porridge and you 'latte'


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

hummm latte eh - Has anyone got one of the frothy wizzy things to make the bubbles?? Keep looking at them but dh would go spare if I brought any more gadgets 
Hope you enjoy your cuppa Nikki - Nope can't smell burning here! 

Honeybun - Just tell the woman she is being inconsiderate. Its your feelings that matter not hers at the moment. She is already lucky to be pregnant.  Hope you get through it ok hun.

Well another day stuck in the boring office for me. Ipod firmly in ears as PG lady #2 is leaving today (thank god - its about [email protected]'dy time - gggrrrrhhhhh!)

Ho hum - ttfn

Debs


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello   scary   Debs

Didn't burn the porridge this morning (just) but let milk boil over for coffee.... have to clean cooker top now.

Do you remember in that coffee ad where people went into the kitchen and made percolated coffee machine noises to pretend it was 'real' coffee? No Hmmm I think I am the only granny on this thread!!!        Well anyway.... that was me this morning with my DIY latte.  We do have the machine but only my lovely hubby knows how to use it. (and that's the way it's staying      no flies on me huh??... and great waiter service at the weekend)

Where I have started work the lady over the road who is a hairdresser is 5 weeks pg and is very good friends with my boss (there are only 2 of us in the office) and she keeps running into the office all excited.  I find that hard - I am gearing myself up for her coming in and brandishing her first scan picture.    She has tried for years and years to conceive and was told there was very little chance and was about to start going for IVF so I don't begrudge her... however having just have another m/c I am not feeling the most generous girl in the world right now.... life is hard huh?

Anyway.... off to finish my coffee and maybe watch my Pride and Prejudice DVD.  Not much time before work though I think!  

One bit of news from the abroadies thread is that someone has just had a BFP so that has lifted my spirits a little and given me some hope.   

Hugs to all who may be a bit blue today!   

Nikki xxxx 
Do you think I am a little mad


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Good planning on not learning to use the coffee mac.
I remember those adverts too - pppttttssssshhhhhhh 

Does the lady at work know you are ttc etc? I hope she doesn't upset you. BTW isn't 5 weeks a little early to be spouting about being pregnant? I'm not telling anyone next time until i'm at least 24 weeks (just in case!) 

Anyway hope you have a nice day - enjoy the coffee

Debs

p.s. you are only as mad as the rest of us


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

The lady I work for is great.... she made me go home and rest when my m/c looked imminent.  She has a cousin she is very close to who has ttc for years and is having all sorts of problems.  She has offered to be an egg donor and even surrogate for her if she needs one.

The lady over the road - I'm not so sure that she knows... Claire may have mentioned it but obviously it is my business and she may not have wanted to tell someone I didn' really know.  I think she must be about 8 weeks now... she was 5 when I started working there... I think all is going ok as she has just ordered some maternity clothes...    I think they were just so surprised and excited.  Besides I am Mrs 'Big Gob' at times and if it gets too much for me I will have to just mention to the hairdresser lady that I am finding it tough going! Nothing like putting both feet in it....  

I think you are older than you are letting on...... 28 and you remember those ads....      

hope your day improves hon.... 
nx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nope - still only 28 (just) <checking age label>
I just can remember all sort of [email protected] - nothing useful though 

Glad you are getting some support at work hun. We all need it! 

Deb xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Wish my age label said 28     I think I shall reverse mine at my next Birthday in May and become 24!!!      hmm may need to get a new face and cut out the grey hairs tho!  

Off to work now.... hope everyone's day isn't too bad.    
chat soon
Granny Nikki xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Grey hairs - I would have those but the bottle covers them well  

You are only as old as you feel (pass me the walking stick!)


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

everyone,

Hoping everyone is well, as can be        

Well i have not been around a lot the past couple of days as i have had a sudden urge to clean. I have been cleaning non stop for two days and my poor DH thinks i have gone completely  . I think i have finally lost my marbles.  

I am not doing to badly with my , however it is going really slowly. The unusal thing is that usually by now i would be having cramps, back ache, pmt   and other symptoms but this time nothing. Nothing at all. Am hoping it is a good sign. I have had a bit of a funny tummy the last couple of days but trying not to read into it too much otherwise i will convince myself its a  when really it is still . I am on day 9 of  and i cant wait. The only thing that worries me is if we have done it finally it will be due exactly when my last baby would have been due.   I am thinking of testing on sunday which will be day 12, is that still too early, it is just that it is my birthday i want to test so if it is a  then if  turns up early i am prepared.

Well good luck to you all.

Jenny


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Evenin' all!!
I am glad to see that I am not the only one going bonkers on the 2ww 
It seems like the longest 2ww ever. Even worse than IVF!
I am now day 29 of 32 day-ish cycle. So I will no doubt spend the weekend being well behaved, for   to arrive on Monday. Oh I am so cynical!
We could do with some good news on ttc to give us all some encouragement.

Any natural BFPs out there?

Lots of love to all fellow mental cases and loons!
Caddy


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi guys

Some end of day bad news from me.  Had yesterdays test results back (they are trying to track the hcg out of my system) and my hcg has shot up.... I have to rush up for a scan tomorrow morning... obviously they are looking for a sac that maybe not developing, failing that my tubes for ectopic.  I am very     as I just wanted closure on my m/c....

Probably wont catch you now till tomorrow pm and will update you then.  Any postive vibes that you can send me that it is not in my tubes would be really appreciated!!    

love Nikki xxxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

I am really thinking about you Nikki and praying that things work out ok. As if you have not had enough to go through without this nightmare.
All the best  

Caddy x


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Guys,  temp dropped this morning so I think i'm going to be out of the running this month,   is normally on her way when this happens, but it is early, I did not sleep well last night though so this may have had an effect 

I think I'm ok about it which surprised me if I'm honest,  I thought I would struggle if this happened,

Yesterday was not too bad,  I basically ignored the woman in the car other than to be polite and I think that after about ten miles she realised that I just did not want to talk to her.


I have not told DP about the temp change yet, which is also unusual but then after the hangover he woke up with this morning he is probably not in the mood to deal right now


Nikki,

thinking of you honey,  I hope things go as well as they can


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nikki - Thinking of you hun


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello ladies i have been quiet on here for a few days but about to enter my natural 2ww tomorrow as will be due in 2 weeks!

Hope u all have a great weekend

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

we i dont think I've ovulated this month ell not had the pains I had last month so will wait and see but don't hold to much hope as had to much jet lag at the right time of month for BMS


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi clare - how was australia?

Kate xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Girls

Well my 2WW is over for another month, another     

Good luck girls, hope to see some good news soon.

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Shaz  

 has arrived today for me too


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Australia was amazing will find a link to my pics later on


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

just wondering if some could help, i am 12dpo, tested this morning   , the last week i have had a lot of ewcm, a lot more than normal but it has started to turn more creamy however, my cervix is still high and shut. Is this a good sign or a sign that  is on its way. Thanks a lot.

Jenny


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi clare - that would be great hun.

Sorry to all the BFN's here - me and hubby are doing lots of   so fingers crossed

Kate xx


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Nikki ~   thinking of you hun.  Let us know how you're doing x

Sorry too to Honeybun & Shaz.   is due to visit me tomorrow or Monday and I'm not holding out much hope this month.

Jenny, I'm afraid I don't really understand CP.; I often tried having a rummage round up there but never really know what I'm meant to be looking for  !  I tried googling it but no conclusive results.  Hope it's good sign for you! 

Well, I'm about to snuggle with df and watch the rugby (until I get bored and sneak back on 'ere  )...spent a fortune shopping this morning in tescos and aldi's ~ must stop treating myself to comfort food during the 2ww!!  

 and love, Katie xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

this is the link to my pics
http://www.snapfish.co.uk/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=37727873/a=41945705/t_=41945705;jsessionid=79A1C01799758750133B5C3B812BD58E
unfortunatly u do have to register to see


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi clare your photos are fantastic

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thank you.
Sorry forgot to warn u there are 500!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thats ok it kept me quiet for about an hour!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

lol


----------



## Jacki22 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Jenny, I just looked up Cervical Positions this morning and this is what I found out; Cervix is - Low Firm Closed after ovulation, Low Firm Open just before and during af, High Soft Open during ovulation , High Soft Closed when pregnancy occurs.

Take a look at www.beyondfertility.com/art3.htm

Good luck xxx

Jackie x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## angiett (Dec 28, 2005)

I am a day late and darent do a test ! I feel like im going to explode if i dont share it !

I did a test on Saturday which was negative, but i got my dates wrong & wasnt actaully due until Sunday anyway. Does anyone think i should wait a few more days before i test again?

I dont feel sick, but my boobs are slightly tender. advice would be appreciated! Im scared to get a BFN!


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Angiett,

I can't really advise you honey,  I understand how you feel by not testing you are still pregnant no matter what a test finally says ,and it's nice to hold on to that feeling as long as possible,

When I got my BFP we waited three days to test, mainly as we were not in the country and did not want to test in a hotel room,  ( not as nice as it's sounds)

Just remember no matter what the result, we are here for you


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

very very much Jackie, you are a wonderful person to help me.  

I have had the worst  this month basically because i have had no symptoms at all,   no cramps, (.)(.) have not got fuller, swollen or painful, no spots, no pmt nothing except a bit of sickness which i am putting down to a nasty tummy bug going round. However, i have had it for four days now, i have not actually been sick and it comes in waves, one minute i feel fine the next i feel sick.   I am going mad,   my cp is still high and closed, got lots and lots of cm but it keeps going to a egg white constancy but it is different to ov cm. Sorry if  I am going  . Due for  tomorrow, i tested sat (11dpo) and got a   , i don't know if all this is a good sign   or the old  will arrive again,  shattering my dreams for another month.  

Just a another quick question, should i test again tomorrow, i tested Saturday, so tomorrow morning will be three days later and they say that levels can double every two days, what would everyone else do? looking for guidance please.

Well i am wishing you all                 

Jenny


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls 

Just a quick message for all of you that were so kind to leave me messages last Friday.  I'm afraid hcg still rising so they are looking for ectopic.  I have to go for another scan on Wednesday when hopefully they will see where the pg has stuck itself and then I think they will send me for emergency laparoscopy and hopefully not surgery at my local hospital.

Both Dh and I are worried sick.
will update you as and when.
Nikki xxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Nikki

I am so sorry sweetheart. 

Sending you a hug  

Keep us informed on how things are going, thinking of you and your DH.

Take good care of each other

Love Shaz xxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

nikki. Life is just not fair sometimes. Hope you are ok hun.


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh Nikki, after all you've been through already.....thinking of you hun. x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls hope u are all ok?

Angiett - i would wait a few days hun unless u are usually regular as clockwork!!

Am not thinking about my AF coming i am getting stuck in to my new placement at the hospital - it was my first day today and i was really nervous!!

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello to everyone and particularly Nikki. Hope you are managing to bear up.

 for me (AGAIN )
And much, much worse, I am sure my endo has retured after only three months.
Having been told everything looked really good and this was my window of opportunity, it is back with a vengeance. Was up most of the night. Am so devastated as where do we go from here.
Booked an appointment with my consultant for two weeks time. 
Really low and gutted and just feel it will never happen to me.DH brilliant, as ever.

Sorry to be so depressing and self-indulgent.

Love Caddy


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh Caddy.... so sorry    and how horrid.

I'm afraid I don't know much about endometriosis...  but I am sending you lots of     that it hasn't come back like it had before.

 

sending you loads of love I am just so sorry I can't be of any help.  
Nikki xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks, Nikki.
Life sometimes is just so completely s**t. I just don't know what more I can do. I have tried everything.
You too are having such a completely hideous time. When will it be our turn for a bit of luck, I ask myself?
I suppose you just can't give up hope.

Anyway, sending you loads of  too and thanks. At least we are not alone.

Love Caddy x


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Caddy... You have just echoed what I said to a friend this morning... I just keep thinking I am cursed and only bad things will happen.  But I suppose if I didn't have a tiny bit of hope I wouldn't keep trying.  Dh is so wonderful..... I don't know how he does it but he is so strong for us and so hopeful.  He keeps saying .... he doesn't think its the end for us and that he thinks we are meant to have a family. 

If it wasn't for this site I don't know what I would do as I feel really isolated and know no-one who is having all this trouble. 

I hope that your consultation isn't as bad as you fear      and thank you for the    Very much needed.   

Speak soon and IM me if you need to.
love Nikki xxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Debs, Katie and Shaz

Thanks for all your support.  I expect (hope) that I will have a clearer picture tomorrow morning and as I am not getting too many pains I am doing my best to keep calm.

Will let you know how we go.

     

lots of hugs to us all - think we need some on the thread.  
Nikki xxx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Nikkiank,

We will all be thinking of you, 


There are so many of us still here this month when we should all be moving over to the 'bun in the oven' threads,


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Af due thursday/friday and I fear she is deffinately coming. got the munchies today which is a sure sign. 
Ho hum live to fight another day try again next month. 

 and  to you all

Debs


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi everyone-its so lovely to hear about all the   . And to all the     I think i will be one this month. I am due   on sunday and am having   pains todays,anyone else think its to early?Maybe implantation? Don't know what that feels like,never been pg. Anyway feeling alittle   today. Went to town and bumped into afew people i went to school with-all got kids or pg,need a glass(or bottle!) of wine tonight. Take care and  . Love Melissa***


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

sorry to hear the BFN caddy

Hi mel - fingers crossed for a BFP (i want to be godmum!!) Its annoying isnt it when u bump into ppl u went to school with and they have kids - still our time WILL come!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

So sorry for all the BFNs here.....you deserve more luck, sending you much hope and babydust 

Caddy ~ really sorry the endo is back.....hope your cons can give you some answers 

Nikki ~ thinking of you and hope tomorrow brings you some help xxx

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi everyone-having an awful day,keep   loads. Works was horrible,really busy. 1 girl also started but from mat leave and another 1 is expecting a baby,i found out by accident from another person who thought i already knew. My friend from work Aimee hoped she may be pg as this is her 1st month taking clomid,she has pcos and today her af arrived on her birthday. We both spent the day  ,don't want to go to work tomorrow,want to stay at home and eat cake! . Just feel like everythings to much. .Hope everyone else is ok. Love Mel***


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Mel - sending you a hug  , so sorry to read you are feeling so low.

Nikki - thinking of you xxxxx

Caddy - sending you a hug  

Sending big hugs to everyone else (((HUG))) 

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Awww im sending u all big hugs  

For some reason i am in a really good mood today - my placement is going well even though the 10 hour shifts are killing me!!! Also went and looked at a dog today so hopefully will bring her home over the weekend  

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Long time no see for me here but just wanted to pop in and spread some   for those waitign to test.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Another no go this month. AF is here with avengance  boo hiss.


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Debbycuk


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Debby  really sorry hun xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry Debby


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Lovely Girls

Thank you so much for all the lovely messages you have left for me.  I am very sorry I haven't got back to you all with an update after yesterdays scan but I just wanted to let you know that they found the pg and it wasn't in my tubes..... it was in my womb.... it's very small but it has a heartbeat!!!!     

So officially I am pregnant!  

However... I have to have a scan a week tomorrow to see if it is growing or there is something wrong.... obviously after a less than auspicious beginning it is too early to hope it will be ok.  My hcg levels are quite low although they have started increasing more than they were and the clinic are happier than they were about them.

Anyway......  at least it isn't in my TUBES.... I can't tell you how happy that makes me and Dh who was worrying himself sick. 

Thank you for all your support.... we shall have to wait and see and not get our hopes up too much.    

much love to all
Nikki xxx  
Debs...... sorry about the nasty old  ....     I sincerely hope it is her last curse!!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Aw Nikki, thats great news.......congratulations 

Absolutely everything crossed for you hun and i hope this week flies by for you 

Take care hun, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Nikki

Great news, I have my fingers crossed for you and really hope everything works out for you and your DH.

Take good care and stay positive, hope the week goes nice and fast for you   

Keep us informed on how you are doing and feeling.

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh wow congrats nikki - have a happy 9 months

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

congrats Nikki


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

congrats nikki I hope everything goes well for you,


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank you everyone... we shall just have to see if next Friday brings good news or not!     We can't allow ourselves to think positively at the moment.  We went through this all last year!

But..... it isn't in my tubes and that is a huge relief.  

Speak soon
love Nikki xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Fingers and everything else crossed for you, Nikki!

Love Caddy x


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh my goodness Nikki!  Can't even begin to imagine the rollercoaster and will wait to hear your news on Friday before getting excited for you.

Gosh...well, I guess take it easy, and relax as much as poss ~ what a ridiculous thing to say, eh!!!  

Really hope this next week sees all your dreams come true.

Katie x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nikki.   

Well thats it for me now. No more. The baby race is over. I withdraw. I quit. 
I'm officially hanging up my underbottom pillow and throwing away the pee sticks 
(metaphorically speaking - like I'd have any in the house) 

After much soul searching, a lot of tears and a lot of heartache we have decided to 
stop the rollercoaster and get off. Its still very hard at the moment but I feel we are 
doing the right thing. 

Just wanted to let you know that I won't be around any more for myself, but might pop in from time to time to see how you are all doing.

I'll pack up and ship all my left over babydust to you here (though I can't vouch for its quality) 


Take care and good luck
Debs


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh Debbycuk   ,sorry your journey didn't end where you wanted it too. Take care. 

Well i went out last night  (am feeling it today!) But had a good night. Today woke up to start of af(and a headache!) Went to town,i ask my dp Danny to come with me but he' didn't want to,he is going to wish he had of done as i spent a fortune on clothes and shoes! To make myself feel better,and it work(for the moment anyway). Good luck to everyone testing over the weekend. Love Mel***


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Debs

I have sent you an IM.. 

  

Nikki xxx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi ya all,

Sorry to be a pain to you all but i have wanted to use all your expertise. I am certainly on CD 34, i was due for  on CD 30, i tested twice one on CD28 and one on CD30 both . The longest cycle i have had is 40 days. That was only once about 6 months ago. Well my question is should i do another test, if so when. Do i wait until a week late, CD 37 or just try and not do a test until i have got past CD40.   I have not pg symptoms at all. Just wondered if anyone had got a  after a  on the day the  was due.

Sorry again

Jenny (who is going  )


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Debs

GOOD LUCK and BEST WISHES to you both.

Sending you a hug  

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi jenny one of my good friends on here realised she was late on her CD so did a test and had a natural BFP so give it a couple more days and do another test hun and hope its a BFP - if not then im guessing u have ovulated late like i did last month when i was 5 days late and started to get excited but then familiar AF pains came! Good luck hun xxx

I have a week to go now before AF is due!!

Kate xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

hi everyone-I'm still waiting for the   to arrive (due today),wish she would hurry up and by done with. My (.)(.)s are no longer sore so I'm sure af is on its way. Anyway not had sore (.)(.)s and gone on to have a bfp? I also haven't had any af pains except for on day 25 of a usually 30day cycle and up until 2 days ago(from around ovulation)my (.)(.)s were killing me but aren't anymore. God only knows, just wish af would arrive and stop giving me false hope. Mel***


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

wishing u all the best of luck. I know this isn't the month for me as i'ven not ovulated unless i do very late that is as was getitng some pain yesterday!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi mel hun - i will email u in a bit.

Has the AF arrived?

Take care girls

Kate xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Had a bad day-the old   arrived, and also found out I'm not getting my pay rise that i was promised. and also found out that another girl i work with is expecting.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

ok big hugs for mel and keep trying for next month


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

nearly back on the dreaded 2ww guys only a couple more days to go, 

how is everyone doing at the moment.


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Mel

Sorry to read your post, sending you a hug  

Love Shaz xxxx


----------



## sarahg (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello everyone!!  I am new to this site and am on my first cyle of IVF.  Presently on my tww....due to be tested 13th March.......don't feel any symptoms.....is this normal Would be great to get some advice!!

Wishing you all loads of luck....

Sarah


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Sarah and welcome to ff  .   for the 13th. Everyone is different,some people have symptoms others don't. You may want to also look on the ivf thread and on the 2ww ttc with treatment. There are so many lovely people here that can give you support and advise. I hope you find this site as helpful as i have. Take care.Mel***


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sarah and welcome to ff - good luck with the 2ww - try these threads as well and say hello there.....

IVF thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

2ww thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,27.0.html

Kate xx


----------



## sarahg (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks Mel and Kate for the good luck wishes.....am really nervous!!  Have been ttc for almost four years, am 27 and have unexplained infertility so its mega frustrating!!  Unfortunately I have had a really bad time suffering from OHSS and am just getting over these symptoms so hopefully this condition won't have a bearing on embryos taking up residence!!  Will keep you all posted and reading through your previous comments is a great help....

Love and luck to all....

Sarah 
x


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

good morning guys,

how are we all today,  well today is supposedly my best day to try and concieve,  not that my opk seems to have worked that out but anyway we will keep trying and therefore technically i'm back on the 2ww as from tomorrow,  

god don't you just wish there was a magic button or a simple thing which you could do and then that time you would definately get pregnant and carry all the way through,

that would be so much easier on the heart than all these times of waiting


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi honeybun - just have lots of bms as its fun as well!!!

I am due the dreaded AF on sunday!

Kate xx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Jilly good luck babes,  this is my 1st proper cycle since M/c as well,  trouble is everything seems to be alittle bit off,  according to my records I should have o'd yesterday but the opk was negative and this morning my temp has not risen,  I can't remember if it takes a couple of days for the rise to happen or if it was always the next morning,  But i would have thought that if it was coming then the opk would have shown something,  

So technincally I'm back on my two week wait but I think maybe It wont be for another couple of days,  so i'll just hang around here with you guys if that's ok.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi jillypops and welcome back - good luck for testing on the 19th 

I am due to test on sunday but i know it will be a BFN as always!!

Kate xx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Jilly pops,  i think i'm only a couple of days behind you babes,  maybe testing  about the end of the month,

just waiting to see if my temps rise tomorrow,  if not then i don't think i will not have ovulated so will have missed this month,

I wish i was waiting on the 2ww rather than where i am right now,  i don't think i have ever worried about a cycle before in my life,


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51121.0.html


----------

